# Damn I love whiskey



## casperwhiskey (Apr 8, 2011)

Changed the display


----------



## casperwhiskey (Apr 8, 2011)

More whiskey


----------



## casperwhiskey (Apr 8, 2011)

MY Favorite


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 8, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  casperwhiskey
> 
> Changed the display


 Very nice!!!---did you dig them? [8|]


----------



## casperwhiskey (Apr 8, 2011)

No I didn't dig them. I'm a lost western collector living in the East. I collect ALL Whiskies.


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 8, 2011)

Well  you have great taste[]


----------



## BRIAN S. (Apr 8, 2011)

Nice David !


----------



## casperwhiskey (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi Brian,
   You need to get out of Tenn. once and a while. Meet me in Baltimore next year. You can be my helper at my table!!!


----------



## sandchip (Apr 8, 2011)

Man, oh man, those are nice.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Apr 10, 2011)

Good ones, David. I haven't added anything to my collection in over a month. Tapped out for now, too much moola laid out for the last two Cutter related fifths.


----------



## ajohn (Apr 10, 2011)

Love those Westerners!Do you have any with the inside screw finish?


----------



## BRIAN S. (Apr 10, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: casperwhiskey
> 
> Hi Brian,
> You need to get out of Tenn. once and a while. Meet me in Baltimore next year. You can be my helper at my table!!!


 
 LOL  It seems that I don't get to do anything but work anymore.  I need a vacation ! I would be happy to help out !!!!! 
 I always enjoy talking with you guys at the Shows !


----------



## tftfan (Apr 13, 2011)

Real Nice... I see the attraction.


----------



## ktbi (Apr 14, 2011)

Bravo - well done!  Very nice collection....Ron


----------

